# new twins signee



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Twins Pick Up Hernandez
Long-rumored to be the backup plan should the Mets fail to land Johan Santana, Livan Hernandez has finally found his team: The Minnesota Twins. The deal will be for one year and in the $5 to $6 million range. Ken Rosenthal reports that incentives could bring that value up to around the $7 million he earned with the Diamondbacks in 2007.

We don't have to go far back to remember the Twins experimenting with veterans to supplement the youth in their rotation. Last year, Ramon Ortiz and Sidney Ponson got shots, though both failed. Ponson posted a 6.93 ERA in seven starts, and Ortiz allowed 5.14 runs per nine in his 28 appearances, 10 of which were starts.

Hernandez is more of a household name, though, and is seemingly being brought in for one reason: To eat innings. No pitcher has tossed more innings since 2003 than Livan, and he's tossed 200 innings for the past seven years -- eight, really, since he was a third of an inning short of 200 in 1999. He'll enter a rotation rife with youth: Francisco Liriano, Scott Baker, Boof Bonser, Glenn Perkins, and Kevin Slowey. There is no immediate word on who will be the odd man out.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

sounds like runs to me. :wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll take Hernandez at $5 mil over Silva at $11 mil. I'm glad they signed a veteran for our rotation. It would be nice to get one more.


----------

